# Help! Lipstick... Mail?



## mern (Jun 17, 2009)

It totally slipped my mind but I swapped a few lipsticks and it's like 32 degrees celcius where I am so pretty warm/humid. Will the lipstick melt in the mail box during delivery.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have shipped several lipsticks International and it is Hot as heck here and where I shipped but they were fine....I did not ship slowest method however I shipped priority.


----------



## vixo (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm used to receive my lipsticks by mail and they don't melt ! And it's HOT and Humid  here !!


----------



## mern (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok thats good to hear! Thank you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 17, 2009)

I've never had any melt and it gets really hot in CA, but I have received some where they are beading with sweat.  Not a big deal though


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

Packages in transit are usually stored in cool places like warehouse and even the trucks are a lot cooler than it would be outside, they should be fine!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Girl I worked at a UPS Hub...nothing is cool....They are hot as hell...the trailers are worse than anything....I lasted about 1 month...if outside is 100 inside a trailer is 150...unless it is a refirgerated trailer


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Girl I worked at a UPS Hub...nothing is cool....They are hot as hell...the trailers are worse than anything....I lasted about 1 month...if outside is 100 inside a trailer is 150...unless it is a refirgerated trailer_

 

A few of my guy friends work at UPS Hub, it's hell!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Literally!!! No AC anywhere in the warehouse except for the mgrs office lol


----------

